
Letter of Resignation from the Palo Alto Planning and Transportation Commission - danso
https://shift.newco.co/letter-of-resignation-from-the-palo-alto-planning-and-transportation-commission-f7b6facd94f5?gi=212a49c84059
======
toodlebunions
The housing affordability crisis is real and ubiquitous throughout the entire
west coast.

San Francisco, los Angeles, Seattle, Portland, any town big or small that is
even somewhat desirable out west, all are impacted by this.

